
Teller Sues Other Magician For Doing The Same Trick - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120417/04275318521/disappointing-teller-sues-other-magician-doing-same-trick.shtml
======
debacle
Seems quite legitimate. If you're covering a Pink Floyd song they can sue you,
so I don't understand why magic would be any different.

